# Tag soup anyone???



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

besides my self.. just wanted to see who here ate their tags this year.. and i dont mean shot a doe and still have a buck tag.. i mean didnt shoot a darn thing all year lol..


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

Don't feel alone, I only hunted gun and muzzle,had 2 shots,both with the muzzle and missed.They were just a little further than I like to shoot but I was desperate.missed a very nice 10 pt. last night of muzzle,about 130 yds. out,that stuck in my gut for a couple days. oh well,always next year!


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

i only bought one so i could take my friends 13 yr old son out.so i guess i ate mine but it was worth it just to see the excitment of him shooting at one even though he missed


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

My dad was the only one on our property to eat a tag. He is a big buck hunter, so he doesn't shoot unless it's huge. He's not a Doe hunter either. He leaves the Doe shooting to the other 5 guys who hunt our property.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I am a rookie deer hunter this season and ate my tag. I hunted gun and also used my bow a little bit. I considered this year my "learning" season. Any tips from anyone on what to do in the off-season to prepare for next year? I am going to shoot my bow a lot at the range and also scout some areas to hunt. My main concern is finding some land to hunt. Personally, I think public land sucks to hunt deer on, or at least I haven't found the right spot yet.

Onn a brighter note....I became very proficient at getting the tree rats!!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Last year I ate all 3, this year nope, I got 2 does bow and gun and that buck in the ditch. Still going out got one more weekend, urban or prop. owner.


----------



## Blaze6784 (Nov 3, 2006)

I am eating all 3. I did shoot at one (clean miss) and saw a ton of deer. All in all, it was an awesome year. With that being said, I will humbly eat each tag and prepare for next year.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i shot 5, have 2 tags left 

1 urban early bow, 2 landowner antlerless early bow, 1 regular doe shotgun, 1 regular tag on my buck early bow

so i get to eat 1 antlerless/urban, and 1 regular


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Add my name to the list Got a button during gun season but ate my other tag.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Shot a buck on gun week opener. Passed on a gazillion does so I could enjoy the week, and hopefully shoot a doe during muzzle.

Had two gigundous bucks walk within seven yards during muzzle. It was awesome. Ten seconds later I had a doe standing still about thirty yards away offering a perfect broad side shot. I was still trembling. I took the shot. Nothing but air.

First year in three that I didn't fill two tags, but it was still a great season.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I missed a doe last night, thankfully cleanly. I still have Saturday before the fat lady sings. Hopefully I get another chance.

Lg_mouth


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Pass The Salt


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Yea!!! Me too . Had to have surgey after deer season ,so didn't hunt much. Looking forward to this deer season


----------



## WEBFOOTII (Jun 20, 2007)

Trophy hunted all the way thru muzzy season. Passed three good 10 points early bow and then bbq'd my tag O well next year


----------



## Suchland33 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well this is my first post and hopefully my most embarrising one. I was also empty handed this year. Several close calls but nothing to show for it.

Does anyone have any good receipes they would like to share for my tags?


----------

